# Beginner here. Any tips



## Brian maxwell (Dec 3, 2019)

Looking to start raising chickens. I have the setup for it. Already have little chic holder with heater and then a bigger holding cage for when they out grow the little brooder box. Just looking for some beginner tips. Some do's and dont's. Thanks in advance


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Brian.

A little more information would be helpful. What kind of heater? Normally a 60 watt bulb is all that is needed to keep them warm enough when indoors.

Cage? What kind of cage? How big is it? Chickens are normally kept in coops, buildings large enough to accomodate them comfortably during bad weather. 4 square feet of *open *floor space is the standard for large fowl.

You will need feeders and waterers. There are many styles to choose from.

Chicks need chick starter feed for the large amount of growing they do in a short period of time. Adult birds need other adult feed.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Hello Brian! Welcome

How many chicks are you looking at? Where do you live (don't need specifics but there are special considerations for colder climates)? What kind of birds? (some breeds are hardier than others for cold and heat) Like Robin said, chicks need special feed, some brands call it starter feed, some call it chick feed, some call it chick starter, just make sure it's for babies and not a "grower/finisher", it needs to be starter. 

I ask a repeat of Robin's question also, what kind of heater are you talking about? if you are using a heat lamp like the ones with the silver bell that you just put a light bulb in then the distance from the chicks to the lamp determines how high a wattage you need. Maybe you have a chick warmer? In which case, plug and play. 

We definitely need a little more info to give you the best help possible. Tell us anything you can think of about your set up and babies and we'll guide you along as best we can.

Absolutely feel free to come and ask any questions along the way, things are different now than they were in our grandparents day where they just stuck them in the barn with their mommy and hoped for the best.


----------



## Brian maxwell (Dec 3, 2019)

I have a small brooder, i would say 2 1/2ft × 2 1/2ft. With a heap lamp. The silver dome with a red light bulb in it. But i was thinking of getting a chicken heating pad. Sounds easier. And then for when they out grow the brooder, i have a coop thats probably 15ft long and i would say 3ft tall. Ill take a picture of it this weekend. I have some small feeders and water jug things for chicks.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey...you really...I mean REALLY want to get into chickens? You should try incubating your own birds, it is amazing. In all honesty if your birds are in a safe enclosure with a coop, food, and water they will be fine and happy. Welcome to the flock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

By red light bulb are you talking about the heat generating type or a regular incandescent red colored bulb? If it's the heat generating type, that's too big and will overheat the chicks rapidly in that small space. And those heat lamps are such fire hazards, I posted the other day about how a heat lamp burned a house down. 

As the human part of the coop idea, you're going to end up hating it at some point. Imagine trying to clean it out, because you will need to. Now imagine trying to crawl around and clean that low space out. 

All of that said, you're doing the right thing by checking. Too many jump in with both feet without any clue at all and it's the birds that suffer from the ignorance about them.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

How many chicks are you planning to put in this 2 1/2 x 2/12 brooder? 
You said the coop is 15 ft. long, I assume that includes a run of some sort? That's not all indoor is it? 
What breeds are you looking at?

Is this coop you have that's only 3 ft tall, is it one of those premades you buy at the farm supply stores like Tractor Supply or something? If so, they are definitely wrong about how many birds you can fit into one of those. I've seen them say "houses 8 birds"....the house is only 7ft x 3 1/2 ft x 4 1/2ft, no way is that enough space. That will house 4 to 5 large fowl sized chickens and thats saying they don't mind being a little squished. If you over crowd them, they'll fight and can kill each other. They need their space. The general rule is 4 sq. ft per bird of coop space and...Robin help me here...I think 6 sq. ft per bird of run space. 

Yeah I think a picture would answer a lot of questions lol


----------



## Brian maxwell (Dec 3, 2019)

Brian maxwell said:


> I have a small brooder, i would say 2 1/2ft × 2 1/2ft. With a heap lamp. The silver dome with a red light bulb in it. But i was thinking of getting a chicken heating pad. Sounds easier. And then for when they out grow the brooder, i have a coop thats probably 15ft long and i would say 3ft tall. Ill take a picture of it this weekend. I have some small feeders and water jug things for chicks.


----------

